# Favorite Classic "New England" Runs



## EPB (Apr 11, 2020)

Name some of for favorites. I'm talking about anyone with a trail map can ski it type of runs. I plan on posting multiple times because I know I'll miss so many.

Some of my favorites:
Muleskinner - Saddleback
Wildcat- Wildcat
Winter's Way - Sugarloaf
Hardscrabble - Cannon
Fis - Sugarbush North
Paradise & Anything Castlerock - Sugarbush South
Kitzbühel and Green Beret - Jay Peak



Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2020)

Smuggler's Alley - Smuggler's Notch
Chin Clip - Stowe
Castlerock Run - Sugarbush


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 11, 2020)

Any of the old liftline runs. Black Magic and Red Line at Magic. Also Twilight Zone has that real narrow NE style feel. Madonna Lift line which is probably the most difficult in-bounds non-glade trail on the East Coast imo.


----------



## mbedle (Apr 12, 2020)

Smuggs and Sterling on Spruce at Stowe.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 12, 2020)

Rowsdower said:


> Any of the old liftline runs. Black Magic and Red Line at Magic. Also Twilight Zone has that real narrow NE style feel. Madonna Lift line which is probably the most difficult in-bounds non-glade trail on the East Coast imo.



Amen to that !
How about Sunday River's Locke Line - Crossbow - Tightwire.  All natural, 10'-15' wide, w/ some good drop's and jumps.
Definitely technical, but right under the Locke Tripple, so no better place to show 'em what you got.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2020)

Lift lines to me don't say classic New England run to me as they are usually straight. Twisty turny lines make a classic NE run to me. Straight steep bumpy lines can be found anywhere.

With that said:
Upper Cannon, Ravine and Hard Scrabble at Cannon 
Lynx at Wildcat. 
Jester at Sugarbush
Chin Clip at Stowe


----------



## ss20 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hardscrabble at Cannon and anything at Castlerock as already mentioned were the first things that came to my mind.

Skimming through my mind of trails people will probably overlook but should be mentioned are Uncle's and Challenger at Mount Snow, Roundabout at Killington, and East Bowl at Burke.


----------



## granite (Apr 12, 2020)

Classic since the 1930's:  tram ride to summit of Cannon, ski down Taft Slalom, hike the saddle over to Mittersill and ski down Baron's Run.  Skiers have been doing it for almost 100 years.  I also like the old World Cup Downhill at Cannon.  Catch the 8:15 am first tracks tram and let em rip down the old course.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Antelope top to bottom and Lynx at Mad River.
Paradise at SB
Beaver Pond Glades (or just about any of the Jay peak glades)
Slide of Hans at Magic
Chin Clip (and skiers left glades) at Stowe

.....just to name a few.  

I MISS SKIING!!


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 12, 2020)

What about Superstar? It's probably one of the most iconic runs in the East. 

Thinking outside the box here.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 12, 2020)

Sunday River has the Upper Sunday Punch, and recently (Ten years ago) they cut Southpaw which is old school narrow twisty.

Surprise Goat at Stowe has not been listed.


----------



## skiur (Apr 12, 2020)

Rowsdower said:


> What about Superstar? It's probably one of the most iconic runs in the East.
> 
> Thinking outside the box here.



Iconic yes, classic New England, far from it.  Old superstar I guess could be considered classic New England but it's awfully short.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2020)

Any combination after snow in Roxbury NY


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Rowsdower said:


> What about Superstar? It's probably one of the most iconic runs in the East.
> 
> Thinking outside the box here.



Yeah Superstar is great but was thinking more like Cobrass at BV. Got to the bottom and said to myself now this is a cool freaking trail. Same thing with Talisman & Sorcerer at Magic. Next season I'll be at places like this foe the most part. Stayed away from the large resorts this past season and had a blast.


----------



## EPB (Apr 12, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Hardscrabble at Cannon and anything at Castlerock as already mentioned were the first things that came to my mind.
> 
> Skimming through my mind of trails people will probably overlook but should be mentioned are Uncle's and Challenger at Mount Snow, Roundabout at Killington, and East Bowl at Burke.


East Bowl is a great one. Good call. 

Black Mountain NH (another place with an east bowl) has several good ones, but taking Maple Slalom off the top and heading skier's right past the midstation is great old school fun, too.

I also think Sterling at Stowe is a great one, too. I usually end up ducking into the little bump run up top and then in and out of the trees while my wife takes her time going down the trail.

Has anyone here been to Big Squaw in Maine before it closed? They used to tout one of their trails as being Sel Hannah's favorite/most scenic he'd ever cut. 

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cat in January (Apr 12, 2020)

Grew up skiing Squaw and the Penobscot as a great trail especially racing friends in a full tuck.  Lots of classics at the mountain.  Great thread btw and had me thinking about how many have been lost to the widening and smoothing of the trails.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2020)

I would only consider Superstar Iconic because if its season length.  The trail itself I think is just about the most boring you can get.  I think of both Superstar and Ovation as examples of some of the worst screw ups in ski area development at any Eastern resort.  Oz at SR and Front five at Cannon would be other pods that I find poorly executed.  They should have just left old Superstar TTB as it was and worked in 3 - 4 additional trails with some character and flow instead of the two 100 yard wide straight as an arrow trails they put in.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2020)

2Planker said:


> Amen to that !
> How about Sunday River's Locke Line - Crossbow - Tightwire.  All natural, 10'-15' wide, w/ some good drop's and jumps.
> Definitely technical, but right under the Locke Tripple, so no better place to show 'em what you got.


RIP Crossbow, may you rest in peace.  Catwalk, Vagabond and Northstar at Killington.  Triple Trouble and lower speakeasy at Loon.  Castlerock, Middle Earth and Rumble, Tumbler and Lower FIS at SB, Winter's Way, Bubblecuffer and Misery Whip at SL.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Apr 12, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I would only consider Superstar Iconic because if its season length.  The trail itself I think is just about the most boring you can get.  I think of both Superstar and Ovation as examples of some of the worst screw ups in ski area development at any Eastern resort.  Oz at SR and Front five at Cannon would be other pods that I find poorly executed.  They should have just left old Superstar TTB as it was and worked in 3 - 4 additional trails with some character and flow instead of the two 100 yard wide straight as an arrow trails they put in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


I was thinking screw ups could be a good topic of it's own, too. As much as Les Otten pushed the envelope in some good ways (snowmaking and lifts), he either made, or was around for some bad mistakes. Even at K and SR, Bear Mountain and White Cap weren't handled well. 

Breaking Glen Ellen into a three lift ride to the summit was strange. Especially when you consider they moved a high speed quad and built a new fixed one to pull it off.  Just buying a new high speed lift would have been more sensible. Good thing his influence there seems limited to the lift layout.

I get that it was cool for a little while to have big boulevards, but White Heat, Bear Mountain, Hunter West and Avenger at Attitash come to mind as some trails that could use a Mulligan.



Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2020)

OL at K is about the only super wide trail in New England I enjoy because of its consistent steep pitch and sun facing exposure.   Almost every other wide trail from the Preston / Otten era I could take a pass on.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2020)

machski said:


> *RIP Crossbow*, may you rest in peace.  Catwalk, Vagabond and Northstar at Killington.  Triple Trouble and lower speakeasy at Loon.  Castlerock, Middle Earth and Rumble, Tumbler and Lower FIS at SB, Winter's Way, Bubblecuffer and Misery Whip at SL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



So upsetting about Crossbow... a classic and very accessible NE style trail. A long season for it on Barker. There aren't many trails like it left at SR. Lower Speakeasy at Loon is where I tell my more intermediate friends to go when they ask me what I like about Castlerock/Mittersill. Catwalk has gotta be one of my favorite trails in New England.

Candyland/Idiot's Delight (slash whatever you call the trails in that area) at Cannon are great too.

Also Upper Speakeasy at Ragged.


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 12, 2020)

Thunderbolt on Mt Greylock.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - Middle Earth, Castle Rock Run, Rumble, Cotillion
Sugarbush Mt Ellen - Lower FIS, Hammerhead, Semi-Tough
MRG - 90% of the trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2020)

Boy, where to start?

If it is ONE run, it's got to be East Bowl at Burke for me:







On my last visit, and Burke's last day this year, they groomed it and dropped the ropes on it.  It was the ONE trail I came back east wanting to ski.  I was so blessed.  I will have to post some of my pics.....


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Boy, where to start?
> 
> If it is ONE run, it's got to be East Bowl at Burke for me:
> 
> ...



Great run but the runout sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2020)

*Favorite Classic &quot;New England&quot; Runs*



Smellytele said:


> Great run but the runout sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I seem to have no issue cruising through it with little if any walking.  Must be the wax! [emoji38]

And the beginning and end deter folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 12, 2020)

... Broadway, at Hunter Mtn. 

You know I'm right.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> I seem to have no issue cruising through it with little if any walking.  Must be the wax! [emoji38]
> 
> And the beginning and end deter folks.
> 
> ...



It is similar at the bottom to both Lower FIS at Sugarbush and lower Antelope at MRG


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> I seem to have no issue cruising through it with little if any walking.  Must be the wax! [emoji38]
> 
> And the beginning and end deter folks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a bit of slog back, but if you carry enough speed into the run out, you can keep going with not too much effort as long as the trail is packed down.

I agree, it's a nice deterrent to keep traffic down on both the East Bowl trail and some of the glades that feed into the EB run out

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2020)

Agree with others on East Bowl. It was the first to pop in my mind when the thread started and I almost never get to ski there. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2020)

Goat at Stowe...only been able to hit it from the top a few times..


----------



## EPB (Apr 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Goat at Stowe...only been able to hit it from the top a few times..


I should have included this one. I've been to Stowe 5-7 times and have been able to hit it on two occasions top-to-bottom. I definitely feel lucky given this is a common refrain.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Goat at Stowe...only been able to hit it from the top a few times..



Is Vail opening Goat up less than what's normal historically, or is this just 100% condition based in the 3/4 years of ownership.


----------



## gnardawg (Apr 13, 2020)

Killington:
NorthStar
Vagabond
Royal Flush
Catwalk
GreatBear

Pico (Even though it sucks and you shouldn't waste your time going):
Summit Glade
KA
Sunset 71
Sidewinder
A Slope


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is Vail opening Goat up less than what's normal historically, or is this just 100% condition based in the 3/4 years of ownership.



Snow doesn't stick well on Upper Goat so it gets scrapped off pretty quickly. Also since that part of the run doesn't open very often a lot of people try skiing it when it is open. Upper Goat was incredibly crowded at the top when I skied it this year over MLK weekend. I was more worried about someone falling into me than I was about skiing the run. I'm sure those issues have something to do with that part of the trail not being open as much.

The middle section of Goat is open a lot, I do find that lower Goat is closed nearly as much as the upper section. I believe that the sun hits directly down on the entrance to lower Goat making it very icy from all of the freeze thaw days so a lot of snow is required to open that part of the run too. 

How much difference is there between previous and current ownership opening this run fully I don't know but I can tell you that the days I've been up there over the last 4 years Goat amongst others were worthy of being closed the days the were closed. I've skied by lower Goat a number of times and entrance has been a complete sheet of ice most times I've skied by it, there is no way you'd want to be dropping into that run with those conditions.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Sunday River has the Upper Sunday Punch, and recently (Ten years ago) they cut Southpaw which is old school narrow twisty.
> 
> Surprise Goat at Stowe has not been listed.



Want to hear something funny?  Southpaw is not that old.  It was cut in like 2005 or so.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2020)

The tops of the front 4 get very crowded as soon as they open. Upper Starr is so narrow that they look like they are skiing on top of each other at the entrance.
I did score the first rope drop of lower goat..first time it was open...super deep...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2020)

And on another note..we are using this time to actualy lose weight..although my wife doesnt need to..i could shed about 10..so im glad were not that into food..although the stuff on this page looks pretty good...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And on another note..we are using this time to actualy lose weight..although my wife doesnt need to..i could shed about 10..so im glad were not that into food..although the stuff on this page looks pretty good...



I'm honestly not too sure how I've managed to actually drop a couple pounds since staying home. Maybe I'm eating less for breakfast or lunch than I would when I have either of those 2 meals out.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2020)

Its the crap we eat during the day we dont even notice. I havent had bread or most any type of gluten in a month..


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Its the crap we eat during the day we dont even notice. I havent had bread or most any type of gluten in a month..



Doesn’t what you eat you’ll still die


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2020)

*Favorite Classic &quot;New England&quot; Runs*

Back on topic 

I was thinking about runs in New England and many of the ski areas with 2000+ very break top to bottom runs up into  multiple labeled trails to create a complete run.

Cannon

Vista Way -> Bypass -> Extension -> Avalanche  it has a nice mixed bag of stuff (views, bumps, sections to let it rip, etc)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gnardawg (Apr 13, 2020)

2000+ feet of vertical reminded me of:

The Wilmington Trail
Excelsior
Cloudspin
Hoyt’s High 

Need to make it back up there...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2020)

Best part about Stowe is the continuous vertical.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 14, 2020)

The Sherburne Ski Trail.


----------



## EPB (Apr 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Best part about Stowe is the continuous vertical.


It's a game changer. I really prefer taking longer laps and appreciate Stowe for it in a big way. Wildcat and Le Massif are the only other places where I'm likely to take a majority of my runs with 2000+ feet of vert. Midweek at Smuggs is possible, too (only hit it once on a weekend and spent more time on Sterling to avoid the Madonna I line).

That said, the snowfall, snow quality and consistent pitch also make Stowe great, too.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

Most have been listed.  Here are my favorites:
Upper & Lower FIS -  Mt Ellen SB - Including off chutes
Paradise - Fall Line - Creamery area at MRG
Domino and Moonshine at Lincoln Peak SB
Cat Walk at Killington
I used to love Double Dipper woods before they ruined that area when installing the lift.
Original Front 4.  Chin Clip.  Lord - Stowe
Any of the front runs coming off the snow fields and down below at Sugarloaf
Uppercut - Cross Bow - Lock Line - Tightwire at Sunday River
Timbuktoo - Kitzbul - Vertigo - Everglade - Green Barret at Jay
Robins at Smuggs


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2020)

Ski from the gondi..all the way down Chinclip..back to gondi...that..is a long tiring run..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Most have been listed.  Here are my favorites:
> Upper & Lower FIS -  Mt Ellen SB - Including off chutes
> Paradise - Fall Line - Creamery area at MRG
> Domino and Moonshine at Lincoln Peak SB
> ...



Upper and Lower FIS at Sugarbush is my favorite run there.  

Good list.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2020)

Also the run under the double chair..i havent done it yet but it looks hairy. When i cut in through the S53 to get to lower Starr..looking up at it..well..not a lot if anyone on it.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

That is not that bad.  good mixed terrain.  you should do it.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2020)

The little cliff drops look...interesting.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 14, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Want to hear something funny?  Southpaw is not that old.  It was cut in like 2005 or so.



Its new on the 2008 map, so not far off from my ten years guesstimate.

https://skimap.org/SkiAreas/view/459


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 14, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Back on topic
> 
> I was thinking about runs in New England and many of the ski areas with 2000+ very break top to bottom runs up into  multiple labeled trails to create a complete run.
> 
> ...



Probably My favorite run at Cannon, mix in few different endings and Id be good lapping it all day !!


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Its new on the 2008 map, so not far off from my ten years guesstimate.
> 
> https://skimap.org/SkiAreas/view/459



Hated that trail when it went in Dick.  It wiped out a section of woods we had been skiing since the 80's.  your right it was not that long ago.


----------



## heiusa (Apr 14, 2020)

Giant Killer at Pico


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2020)

Spruce: Sterling into Whirlaway is fun when its in sporty condition. A good hideaway from the masses.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 16, 2020)

A run that absolutely makes me super happy is when a whole mountain has great spring snow and you can just go like bat out hell from the very top and take in the whole vertical. The actual trails don't really matter, I'm after the exhilaration of a long, full mountain run.

 For instance, Sugarloaf from the top of Timberline, drop into White Nitro Extension - Boomgauer - Springboard down to the bottom of the Whiffletree lift. Or the same idea onto the west side of the mountain: Cinderhoe onto Tote Road or whatever other combination of trails down to bottom of the superquad. Just dance from one carved turn into another feeling the joy of riding the rail.
The same at Cannon - chase the tram and bag the full vert.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 16, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Spruce: Sterling into Whirlaway is fun when its in sporty condition. A good hideaway from the masses.



Whirlaway is one of my favorite trails at Stowe & perhaps the most underrated.   When I worked there I was stationed at Spruce 95% of the time & sometimes I'd get out early at 2pm or 3pm, grab my skis from my truck, and lap it.  The little rock band in the middle of the trail's fun for faux hero jumps.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Whirlaway is one of my favorite trails at Stowe & perhaps the most underrated.   When I worked there I was stationed at Spruce 95% of the time & sometimes I'd get out early at 2pm or 3pm, grab my skis from my truck, and lap it.  The little rock band in the middle of the trail's fun for faux hero jumps.



Spruce Line, Whirlway, and Sterling are all great runs off of Spruce Peak. My favorite top to bottom line at Stowe is Bypass - Nosedive Glades - National.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 16, 2020)

JDMRoma said:


> Probably My favorite run at Cannon, mix in few different endings and Id be good lapping it all day !!



Absolutely, my first experience with that run was with Puckit and Cannonball in fact Cannonball turned me on to Cannon because of the Veteran pass there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 16, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> A run that absolutely makes me super happy is when a whole mountain has great spring snow and you can just go like bat out hell from the very top and take in the whole vertical. The actual trails don't really matter, I'm after the exhilaration of a long, full mountain run.
> 
> For instance, Sugarloaf from the top of Timberline, drop into White Nitro Extension - Boomgauer - Springboard down to the bottom of the Whiffletree lift. Or the same idea onto the west side of the mountain: Cinderhoe onto Tote Road or whatever other combination of trails down to bottom of the superquad. Just dance from one carved turn into another feeling the joy of riding the rail.
> The same at Cannon - chase the tram and bag the full vert.



Gondola Line at Sugarloaf!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nhskier1969 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> A run that absolutely makes me super happy is when a whole mountain has great spring snow and you can just go like bat out hell from the very top and take in the whole vertical. The actual trails don't really matter, I'm after the exhilaration of a long, full mountain run.
> 
> For instance, Sugarloaf from the top of Timberline, drop into White Nitro Extension - Boomgauer - Springboard down to the bottom of the Whiffletree lift. Or the same idea onto the west side of the mountain: Cinderhoe onto Tote Road or whatever other combination of trails down to bottom of the superquad. Just dance from one carved turn into another feeling the joy of riding the rail.
> The same at Cannon - chase the tram and bag the full vert.



I haven't skied Sugarloaf in a few years, but I really like Upper Bubblecuffer to Lower Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf.  A real leg burner.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey "New England" was in quotes.

Gore: Lower Steilhang, Upper Darby, Moxham

Plattekill: Ridge Run

McCauley: Helmers


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 16, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> I haven't skied Sugarloaf in a few years, but I really like Upper Bubblecuffer to Lower Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf.  A real leg burner.



Definitely one of the more intense mogul runs - classic old style NE ski trail, twisty and the double fall line on the L. Bubblecuffer always makes for interesting bump formation. This spring would have been just so awesome on slopes - really miss it


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 16, 2020)

This thread is killing me. All of the above. Except for a few NY runs I've never been on. But I'm sure they're great as well [emoji4]

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Hey "New England" was in quotes.
> 
> Gore: Lower Steilhang, Upper Darby, Moxham
> 
> ...



Up definitely all 3 awesome
Mccolley snow with the lake effect
Platty is best for sure


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> Definitely one of the more intense mogul runs - classic old style NE ski trail, twisty and the double fall line on the L. Bubblecuffer always makes for interesting bump formation. This spring would have been just so awesome on slopes - really miss it



More Sugarloaf love. Sheerboom ...I like the entrance it's relatively narrow and has nice pitch with some drops around the lift poles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe it's been mentioned already, but I always felt Double Bitter was one of the more overlooked great trails at Sugarloaf and certainly has a classic feel to it.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Apr 17, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe it's been mentioned already, but I always felt Double Bitter was one of the more overlooked great trails at Sugarloaf and certainly has a classic feel to it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


I don't think so, but I definitely agree. It's kinda funny how it's tucked in between boulevard-like runs 

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 17, 2020)

Wonder why so much terrain at Spruce is not developed? Seems like a lot of wasted space.


----------



## x10003q (Apr 17, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Wonder why so much terrain at Spruce is not developed? Seems like a lot of wasted space.



Probably because it faces south.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2020)

and it's mostly state forest

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 17, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Wonder why so much terrain at Spruce is not developed? Seems like a lot of wasted space.



If Vail buys Smuggs there will be plenty of development at Spruce.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2020)

Tonyr said:


> If Vail buys Smuggs there will be plenty of development at Spruce.


What makes you think that?  It was a very long process as it was to get the land to build the golf course.  Stowe had to give an equal amount of land to the state on the Mansfield side of the road.   The local opposition to even more development will be fierce.  

The idea that some sort of Stowe / Smuggs interconnect with a bunch more terrain development is pie in the sky.  Not with the Long Trail, Sterling Pond natural area right there and most of the land being state forest. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 17, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> What makes you think that?  It was a very long process as it was to get the land to build the golf course.  Stowe had to give an equal amount of land to the state on the Mansfield side of the road.   The local opposition to even more development will be fierce.
> 
> The idea that some sort of Stowe / Smuggs interconnect with a bunch more terrain development is pie in the sky.  Not with the Long Trail, Sterling Pond natural area right there and most of the land being state forest.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I was referring more to the interconnect than terrain development on Spruce. Linking the mountains alone cuts out a 45 minute drive and opens up a ton more terrain from the Stowe side. There were rumors that the owner of Smuggs was out visiting Vail's corporate offices this year before this shutdown happened. Who knows if that's true or not and if it was what effect would the shutdown have now on getting a deal done......

On another note, how smart does Win look selling Sugarbush at the absolute top of the market. I don't know him but from what I understand the timing/luck of the transaction could not have happened to a better person.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes, good timing for Win. I'm sure he has a heavy heart for what's happened since then though.  

I wouldn't hold my breath on much of a chance at an Interconnect beyond what once existed.  Again, you'd have to disrupt the Long trail and potentially Sterling Pond.  The legal battles would go on for years.



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2020)

I was thinking of the area where Sterling runs. Its much colder over there at times than Some parts of Mansfield and has some potential.


----------



## jimk (Apr 18, 2020)

Just reviewed this thread.  It's like a walk down memory lane, but  many of the runs were one-and-done for me.  I've been to 12 ski areas in VT, 1 in MA, 7 in NH, and 4 in ME, but mostly only for 1-3 days each.  When I make a first time or rare visit to a ski area I try to ski the "signature" runs, but sometimes things become a blur as I rush around trying to cover a lot of ground, especially if it's a short visit.  It really helps if a get a local friend to show me around.  Taking pictures also helps me remember different terrain.

Here are a few memorable trails that fit Killingtime's criteria "Got to the bottom and said to myself now this is a cool freaking trail."
These are the twisty-turny type as described by Smellytele:  Antelope at MRG (like driving a classic sports car on a mountain road), FIS at Sugarbush (definitely gave me a "that was a cool run" moment), Polecat at Wildcat (one of my top green circle trails anywhere).  It's been 20 years since I've been to Killington and on a quiet day I really enjoyed taking my young children all-the-way-down Great Eastern, especially since they grew up in the land of 500' vert/half-mile ski trails.

Wildcat, NH from a fun visit in April 2005:


Muleskinner at Saddleback, ME was a crazy corkscrew of a trail and I guess Upper Galloping Goose at Black Mtn, NH is a similar, shorter trail.

Galloping Goose trail zig zags around the Black Mtn lift line in the background of this photo:


I know it's not exactly a trail, but first pass through Paradise Glade at MRG was an amazing eye-opener.
Paradise at MRG:


Getting ready to take a spin down Antelope at MRG:


One of my kids exploring Killington, Feb 2001 (the early digital camera that took this tiny image was about the size of a one pound carton of butter:smile:


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 18, 2020)

Those are good memories that you have there Jim. I'm trying to do the same with my 9 yr old son!

Tony


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 18, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I was thinking of the area where Sterling runs. Its much colder over there at times than Some parts of Mansfield and has some potential.



The problem with Sterling is that the sun hits it first thing in the morning so that area melts out faster than Mt Mansfield. Also the sensation lift is never full, I don't see more development over there other than an interconnect with Smuggs which would be awesome btw.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting..there are times when we go over there and it much colder than Mansfield. I don't mind but my wife always points it out. Just seems like there is more potential there.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Interesting..there are times when we go over there and it much colder than Mansfield. I don't mind but my wife always points it out. Just seems like there is more potential there.



Probably the wind on those wide open fields make it feel cold


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## pauldotcom (Apr 19, 2020)

Black Diamond Rush - Sugar Bush
Shock Wave - Sunday River
Lynx - Mad River
Jaws - Mount Snow
Stitich Line - Killy
Goat - Stowe
Free Fall - Smugs
Action - Tremblant
Stump Jumper - Okemo
Pipeline - Pico
Twilight Zone - Magic


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 19, 2020)

*Favorite Classic &quot;New England&quot; Runs*

While I have seen lots of interest runs in on this thread I started ponder - what really is a classic New England run?  I have skied over 30 ski areas in Nee England some smaller and a run is barely a run but many of the ski areas where a single run is mentioned there are so many “Classic NE runs”.   Ski out west and everything feels classic in NE.  I find that many runs require linking up several runs which is part of the fun.

Saw Magic, perfect example of linking multiple runs 

Upper Wizard to Magician or if you like it really narrow Broomstick then to Heart of Magician to Lower Magician.

Upper Wizard to Talisman.

Witch to Goniff Glade to Wand to Show-off

Witch to Red Line or Black Line 

For 1500 vert Magic has lots of great runs combos!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Apr 20, 2020)

It appears that Vail owns about 1,100 acres of land over on Spruce, excluding most of the development area and golf course at the base. Interesting that they still own all they way up to the pond and also from Spruce Peak, down to Route 108 in the notch. Their 2000 master plan does call for some additional trails over on Spruce (additional trail east of sterling, extend spruce line and whirlaway almost to the bottom of sensation, a mid mountain life with some new trails over on the smudges trail side down to the top of the sunny lift. On the Mansfield side, they did have in their plan to install 2 new lifts (south of the current triple) and a bunch of new beginner trails.


----------



## ceo (Apr 20, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe it's been mentioned already, but I always felt Double Bitter was one of the more overlooked great trails at Sugarloaf and certainly has a classic feel to it.


Definitely. Shame they tore up the bottom section for a terrain park.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 20, 2020)

mbedle said:


> It appears that Vail owns about 1,100 acres of land over on Spruce, excluding most of the development area and golf course at the base. Interesting that they still own all they way up to the pond and also from Spruce Peak, down to Route 108 in the notch. Their 2000 master plan does call for some additional trails over on Spruce (additional trail east of sterling, extend spruce line and whirlaway almost to the bottom of sensation, a mid mountain life with some new trails over on the smudges trail side down to the top of the sunny lift. On the Mansfield side, they did have in their plan to install 2 new lifts (south of the current triple) and a bunch of new beginner trails.



Future classic runs?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Apr 21, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Future classic runs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Thats a negative. Classic narrow runs don't go well with snowmaking. lol


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2020)

But it would be a good addition. I hit Spruce when it gets super crowded at Mansfield but get bored quickly.


----------



## kendo (Apr 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> But it would be a good addition. I hit Spruce when it gets super crowded at Mansfield but get bored quickly.



I'm always amazed when I'm asked by others on the fourrunner 'what's skiing good?'  I reply 'everything off sensation' and they have no idea where it is.   

Agree one can get bored quickly but I've made a lot of 'this will be the last run(s)' in a row over there!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 21, 2020)

kendo said:


> I'm always amazed when I'm asked by others on the fourrunner 'what's skiing good?'  I reply 'everything off sensation' and they have no idea where it is.
> 
> Agree one can get bored quickly but I've made a lot of 'this will be the last run(s)' in a row over there!



Every time we skied Stowe we always started from Spruce usually did a run or two in the upper part of Spruce then take the gondola.  On our way back, if there is still time we do a last run there as well.

I can see how one might get bored there but who skis that all day?

I have been on Sensation lots of times but could not have pick it out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2020)

mbedle said:


> It appears that Vail owns about 1,100 acres of land over on Spruce, excluding most of the development area and golf course at the base. Interesting that they still own all they way up to the pond and also from Spruce Peak, down to Route 108 in the notch. Their 2000 master plan does call for some additional trails over on Spruce (additional trail east of sterling, extend spruce line and whirlaway almost to the bottom of sensation, a mid mountain life with some new trails over on the smudges trail side down to the top of the sunny lift. On the Mansfield side, they did have in their plan to install 2 new lifts (south of the current triple) and a bunch of new beginner trails.



I'd be fine with extending Spruce Line. A trail East of Sterling might make for a nice long beginner run.  Pretty flat out there.  Would not want to see Whirlaway extended or new development skiers right of Smugglers.  Skiing in both locations is perfectly fine as is.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 21, 2020)

I've never waited more than 2 chairs at Sensation even on busy weekends.  there is lots of good skiing off the top over there...  Its where I hide out during busy times

actually on second thought, the skiing is really not that great.  I only go over there so my wife can do laps off sunny spruce.  I hate it to be honest...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2020)

Its my go to when it gets really busy..its never crowded and you can get up to a good speed on Sterling. I can use it like Lord..high speed top to bottom runs..good for conditioning. The half run under the Sensation is cool in good snow as well.


----------

